# Kayfun Reborn!



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)

I have the Kayfun clone from VapeMob.... the ugly matt finish one and its been driving me a little bit insane, it just doesn't match anything. So I got to work.......

Found a use for this old piece of poop.....




It actually fired the Kayfun  Got a full second worth of vape time off it 




Hooked it up.....




Some 600 grit sandpaper and a blob of Autosol and here she is.... how she should look, blending perfectly with the SVD 




The chimney tube got the same treatment, really makes the juice shine through the venstertjie. Somehow the logo survived the polishing, adds a nice bit of detail

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

nice work @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (19/6/14)

Fantastic work! Looks a beauty!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

That looks amazing, I did the same thing to my Clone Russian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)

Thanks guys, didn't have a lot of time so rushed it a bit, still a few spots that need work. Maybe I'm gonna take the shine off a few bits to give it the same brushed look as the SVD. Next time I get bored I've got another idea for the Kayfun and the SVD. I despise things that look like everyone else's, need to make 'em my own

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks guys, didn't have a lot of time so rushed it a bit, still a few spots that need work. Maybe I'm gonna take the shine off a few bits to give it the same brushed look as the SVD. Next time I get bored I've got another idea for the Kayfun and the SVD. I despise things that look like everyone else's, need to make 'em my own


 
Same here, I struggle to leave things alone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

